# Milk Crate Storage Rack



## dlane (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi all , I have too meny 6 gal milk crates stacked /laying around full of stuff . Planning a vertical rack that 6 of them will slide into "heavy ones on bottom " to make it easer to get in to them and save floor space. I have the material already I'll post some pics as I progress.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 10, 2015)

Sounds like a winner. I'm beginning to struggle with varying rods and music wires in 36" tubes. A solution will come, I just have to wait for it.


----------



## dlane (Dec 10, 2015)

Still needs paint ,seems to work good, I might make some hoops on the side for longer stock to stand up in. This will save lots of floor space and easy access to the crates.


----------

